# my male betta and a brown ball???



## bettaangel (Aug 25, 2008)

My male betta fish has a big brown ball in his tank and I dont know what is it,Help????


----------



## caliroze (Jun 10, 2007)

You should change your Betta's water and get the brown ball out of there, whatever it is. How big is it? Perhaps it's fish poo.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

maybe its a giant cluster of diatoms... either way, get rid of it and change the water.


----------



## LEMONDROP (Aug 31, 2008)

HI there,

This sounds like it could be fish poop mixed with some uneaten foods stuff, Do you vaccuum the gravel ? 
Do a 25% water change and remove the brown ball thing as previousely suggested, then just keep an eye on things with in the tank, it could also be caused by too much light with in the tank, Hope this helps :wink:


----------

